# Recent GH serum test done on IP yellows by one of our members



## Zeek (Apr 12, 2012)

here we go, the proof is in the test results!


 after injecting 10iu pretty much no gh serum reading....100% BUNK


 alwaysanabolic is posting the actual test, he had to adjust the size for this non tech save old goat!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for the post EZ!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 12, 2012)

Here ya go:


----------



## Zeek (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you AA!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 12, 2012)

holy balls.  That's terrible.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 12, 2012)

Pretty damn bad folks, pretty damn bad...


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn scavengers man. I hope you get this handled my man


----------



## Zeek (Apr 12, 2012)

Not my test bro, one of our members though!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I'm sure you can't post it on ology lol


----------

